# pcouffin - Was ist das?



## apocalypt0 (19. Januar 2008)

Hi,

Als ich eben meinen Geräte-Manager durchstöbert habe fiel mir Folgender Eintrag auf: VSO Devices > pcouffin device for 32bits Systems! Hab dann gleich mal gegoogelt was das ist, hab aber nix Informatives Gefunden, auser dass es ein Virus sein Könnte. Also hab ich Spybot, Adaware und Antivir Laufen lassen. Haben aber alle nix Gefunden! 

Also wer wüsste evtl. Was es ist und ob ichs einfach Deinstallen kann.
P.s. Alles was ich die letzte Zeit geändert hab ist: Neuer Nvidia Treiber drauf und die G15 Software Aktuallisiert.

Ach ja: Hier noch en Screenshot von meinem Geräte Manager




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß und Thx - @lex


----------



## HanFred (19. Januar 2008)

also da hast du nicht richtig gegoogled.
im ersten treffer steht schon alles, was wichtig wäre (auch die kommentare lesen!).
http://www.google.ch/search?num=50&hl=de&safe=off&edition=de&q=pcouffin&btnG=Suche&meta=


----------



## apocalypt0 (19. Januar 2008)

HanFred am 19.01.2008 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> also da hast du nicht richtig gegoogled.
> im ersten treffer steht schon alles, was wichtig wäre (auch die kommentare lesen!).
> http://www.google.ch/search?num=50&hl=de&safe=off&edition=de&q=pcouffin&btnG=Suche&meta=


Ok ich hab mirs grad mal durchgelesen: So wie ich das versteh kommts von DivX Oder DVD Brennprogrammen oder so? Wenns so ist kann ichs eigentlich grad Deinstallieren, oder?

P.s. Thx für die Schnelle Hilfe


----------



## HanFred (19. Januar 2008)

das kommt von diversen brennprogrammen.

kannst es runterschmeissen, wenn's dich stört. gefährlich ist es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## apocalypt0 (19. Januar 2008)

HanFred am 19.01.2008 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> das kommt von diversen brennprogrammen.
> nein, das würde ich nicht deinstallieren. wieso? ist ungefährlich.


Ok, dann lass ich den Treiber   , Ich wollte nur auf Nummer Sicher gehen   
( Nur ein Viren Freies System, ist ein Gutes System   )
Nochmals Danke


----------

